# heather mills - ungrateful much?



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Just seen her in an interview. 25 million settlement and still not happy. quote "Paul got everything he wanted, but that's what happens with powerfull men" and she is going to appeal!!!! wtf!!!!! 25Million you selfish biatch... how is this not more than enough to start any kind of new life you want? let's face it, she didn't contribute to his 825million wealth during their marriage, or did she travel back in time and help him write some of their hits... hmmmmm I don't think so!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Lock_Stock said:


> or did she travel back in time and help him write some of their hits... hmmmmm I don't think so!


  

and she wonders why the press write bad things about her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I think if she'd have pushed for more she wouldn't have had a leg to stand on.

I'm so sorry.
I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > or did she travel back in time and help him write some of their hits... hmmmmm I don't think so!
> ...


she doesn't wonder, in her own mind I'm sure she 'knows' why. Because everyone loves Paul and she is the poor victim in a terrible oppressive mariage...

The trouble is, she is no different to anyone else-she's imperfect but by carrying on like some self appointed holier than thou do-gooder she has just made herself a target. And now she is just being greedy, greedy, greedy......


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Lock_Stock said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Lock_Stock said:
> ...


Saying that, she did sh*g Macca.
Thats got to be worth something.

I guess we'll never know what happened to cause the split, or care to be honest.
Nice money if you can get it though. :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I think if she'd have pushed for more she wouldn't have had a leg to stand on.
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> I couldn't help myself.


I know what you mean mate, some people would give their right leg for that kind of money.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Easier than winning the lottery :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Lock_Stock said:
> ...


Don't forget her 'advisors' and legal team - all on a % of what she gets - will have been be stirring it up to push for more.

I guess she is 25 million times more attractive today than she was yesterday.

She could buy a lot of shoes for that. Hope they make her happy.

Vile, money-grabbing, and cynical harridan, who always had an exit plan. Whereas Macca is just a silly old fool.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Easier than winning the lottery :roll:


So you'd 'do' Paul McCartney for 25 million would ya..?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Hipflyguy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Easier than winning the lottery :roll:
> ...


I'd do a 4some with her, MAcca, Michael Jackson and Bubbles the fuc*in monkey for 25 million.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


you'd do it for free mate!


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I think I'd ask for a tad more than that if I had to watch you...!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Hipflyguy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hipflyguy said:
> ...


I dunno, never had sex with a monkey, ( I think Bubbles might have passed away too) but i'd give it a good go.

Thing is, what to do with the spare.
(Leg that is)


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Thing is, what to do with the spare.
(Leg that is)

I wouldn't worry he's too busy playing with his M3!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never understood why women believe once they have been married, a man should continue to pay for their life styles for the rest of his life. OK, he has a responsibility to HIS child, but my parents didn't have 25M and I've not killed anyone as yet so it can't all be about money (bringing up of a child).

MY view is you should leave with what you came in with. If she helped write his songs fair enough, she should get a %. But id guess its more like shes watched the nanny take care of their kid, shouted at the house keeper as she does the housework, and waved at the gardener as he does the grounds, then bitched at the driver for not washing the cars good enough. She's really oppressed.

I have to go to work, how oppressed is that!


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like his kids were right all along
They didn't like her, didn't go to their wedding.

Who would have thought losing a leg would make you famous and rich wouldn't suprise me if she had the whole thing palnned from the start, seems that kind of calculating person


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

zarterone said:


> Looks like his kids were right all along
> They didn't like her, didn't go to their wedding.
> 
> Who would have thought losing a leg would make you famous and rich wouldn't suprise me if she had the whole thing palnned from the start, seems that kind of calculating person


She was a model and famous (to some degree) before she married Paul, or lost her leg. She is just may be a bit barmey it would seem.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Surely you don't think that there are women in this world who use men for fiscal means, staying with them purely for what they can get out of them? :roll:


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> She was a model and famous (to some degree) before she married Paul, or lost her leg. She is just may be a bit barmey it would seem


as a soft Porn Star, had anyone really heard of her before the accident


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

zarterone said:


> > She was a model and famous (to some degree) before she married Paul, or lost her leg. She is just may be a bit barmey it would seem
> 
> 
> as a soft Porn Star, had anyone really heard of her before the accident


I'd heard of her leg.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

zarterone said:


> > She was a model and famous (to some degree) before she married Paul, or lost her leg. She is just may be a bit barmey it would seem
> 
> 
> as a soft Porn Star, had anyone really heard of her before the accident


I don't think she was exclusively this type of model, I think it was just somethign the tabloids raked up. I think she was relatively sucessful as a fashion model.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He saw her coming:

Lady Madonna, children at your feet 
Wonder how you manage to make ends meet 
Who find the money when you pay the rent 
Did you think that money was heaven sent

Friday night arrives without a suitcase 
Sunday morning creeping like a nun 
Monday's child has learned to tie his bootlegs 
See how they run

Lady Madonna, baby at your breast 
Wonders how you manage to feed the rest 
Pa pa pa pa... 
See how they run

Lady Madonna lying on the bed 
Listen to the music playing in your head

Tuesday afternoon is never ending 
Wednesday morning papers didn't come 
Thursday night you stocking needed mending 
See how they run

Lady Madonna, children at your feet 
Wonder how you manage to make ends meet


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Apparently, she's complaining her daughter will not be able to travel first class!!!! :x

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7300931.stm


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Apparently, she's complaining her daughter will not be able to travel first class!!!! :x
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7300931.stm


I do not doubt, he's trying to protect his kids from the 'trust fund baby' personality that afflicts so many celeb chldren nowadays. 35 grand a year support is not half bad in anybodys book!!!!

She is a stuck up money grabber and it makes me sick she has walked away with what she has. Lets see if she practices what she preaches and gives most of it to charity... I think not!!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Apparently she got a plane as part of the settlement..............and a lady-shave for her other leg.

Oh the old ones are still the best


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Either way she is semi MILF, got money and is single. 8)

No I am not desperate just a realist! :lol:

Hope Irina is not reading this.....


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't get why the courts think she deserves any of McCartney's money either. Sure, if we're talking about a couple who have been through thick and thin together, where one has supported the other while they've developed their career, where one has given up their career to raise the family - well, then I can understand it.

But she's had absolutely fuck all to do with him making his money. Absolutely nothing. She brought nothing into the relationship, so (excepting support for their child) why should she take anything out? It baffles me.

Apparently the settlement works out at Â£700 for every hour that they were married. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Â£24,000,000 for an extended 'trick' :wink: 
Nice work if you can get it :roll:

Joe


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

The kid gets Â£35k a year, and that wouldn't be taxable would it? In order to get 35k salary in your bank account, you need to earn around 50k-ish. How is that not enough for a child?!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

penfold said:


> The kid gets Â£35k a year, and that wouldn't be taxable would it? In order to get 35k salary in your bank account, you need to earn around 50k-ish. How is that not enough for a child?!


She said something like, "Paul wants her to go on 5 holidays a year", "2 people first class, tickets alone will come to well over 10 grand" "Does he expect his daughter to travel B class while he travels A class" "I'll have to make up the difference".

I especially liked
"The judge said he's only worth 400mm, everyone knows he's been worth 800mm for years"... Right, does she realise they audited his accounts, they didn't just ask him you silly bint. "O.k Paul, 400mm you say, sounds right to me, you sure its not 800? oh, it's not... ok" Daft cow.

The above is praphrased.

The Woman isn't right in the head........


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lock_Stock said:


> I especially liked
> "The judge said he's only worth 400*mm*, everyone knows he's been worth 800*mm* for years"... Right, does she realise they audited his accounts, they didn't just ask him you silly bint. "O.k Paul, 400*mm* you say, sounds right to me, you sure its not 800? oh, it's not... ok" Daft cow.
> 
> The above is praphrased.
> ...


Where does length come into it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I think if she'd have pushed for more she wouldn't have had a leg to stand on.
> 
> I'm so sorry.
> I couldn't help myself.


But you would wouldn't you? :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > I especially liked
> ...


business jargon... mm (mille, mille) as in 000,000 Million......
It is used by people in the US on presentation Decks all the time at work. Guess I've been indoctrinated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I think if she'd have pushed for more she wouldn't have had a leg to stand on.
> ...


Hell yeah.
Double date Rich?
:lol:


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Parts of the case have been revealed today, I believe she's not happy about it, and you wouldn't be would you, especially when the world finds out that you :

1) Tried to get something like Â£30,000 a year for horse riding lessons when she doesn't ride anymore (the horse that is!) 
2) And then claiming something like Â£10,000 a year for alcohol when she also gave up drinking!!!

Total and utter mindless wench, deserves a good kick in the snatch if you ask me!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> penfold said:
> 
> 
> > The kid gets Â£35k a year, and that wouldn't be taxable would it? In order to get 35k salary in your bank account, you need to earn around 50k-ish. How is that not enough for a child?!
> ...


Excellent education ,at the school we went to


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > penfold said:
> ...


You dont have much luck do you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Lock_Stock said:
> ...


Being a Newcastle fan is a curse on so many levels


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

steve o said:


> 2) And then claiming something like Â£10,000 a year for alcohol when she also gave up drinking!!!
> 
> Total and utter mindless wench, deserves a good kick in the snatch if you ask me!


According to the BBC she wanted Â£39k a year for wine!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


She did'nt have any she sacked them


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > penfold said:
> ...


I don't get what you're saying?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

She was in the year below me at Usworth School until she legged it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought you were having a go at Lock_stocks grammar.

800mm, thats nearly a metre in my books.
Praphrased needs a revamp by the way. :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I thought you were having a go at Lock_stocks grammar.
> 
> 800mm, thats nearly a metre in my books.
> Praphrased needs a revamp by the way. :wink:


that's what I thought... I don't bother to poof read my posts you see...

8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Lock_Stock said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were having a go at Lock_stocks grammar.
> ...


I do. :lol: 
Theres always some idiot comes along and has a go. Look at me? :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


I no wot u meen! r u won ov thoze peple thut get rli enoyed wid peple that splle reily badly. musd rli ged on yr nerfs!!!


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

A Journalist asked McCartney the following question after the court case:-

'Sir Paul, after so much hassle do you think you would ever go down on one knee again?'

McCartney's reply 'your bloody joking, I wouldn't go near her with a barge pole now'

:roll:


----------

